# Trapp Family Lodge



## travelplanner70 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just was confirmed into the Trapp Family Lodge for the first week in July.  I am in 16D.  Does anyone know how that unit is configured?  Has it recently been furbished?  What is included in the units?  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Kola (Aug 8, 2007)

Just curious, - did you manage to get a two bdr. unit or one bdr. unit ? 

Mike


----------



## gmarine (Aug 8, 2007)

I had an exchange there two years ago. I had called to ask about the unit I was assigned and the resort told me that I wouldnt necessarily be in that unit, which is pretty standard for exchanges at most resorts.

Also be advised that TFL doesnt have AC. Or at least didnt two years ago.


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 8, 2007)

I think all their units are 2 bedroom, but I'm not positive.


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 8, 2007)

I was just confirmed there also, for the last week in June.  :whoopie:  

My confirmation said Unit Number: 2BED.  I assume this means we do not have a specific unit number, and it will be assigned when we arrive.  That works for me.  But it would be nice to see a resort site plan, and know if there are any units more desireable than others. 

I think we have a few TUB owners there.  I saved a post by JUDIE25 a while ago, and seem to think she is an owner.   

*I can't figure out from their site, if the 2 BR TS units are 'Villas' or 'Guest Houses'.  Does anyone know? *

Here's the link: Trapp Family Lodge Lodging Link

Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 8, 2007)

The site has a lot of info there.  And I'm answering my own question!  

This link  explains the difference: 
Link to Guest House vs Villa Description

But I still don't know why *jo-jo *was assigned a specific unit number and I wasn't?


----------



## Kola (Aug 8, 2007)

Kenrabs said:


> I think all their units are 2 bedroom, but I'm not positive.



I believe they have 3 bdrs., 2 bdrs and one bdr. lock-offs

Mike


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 8, 2007)

I will be there starting June 28th.  Maybe we will see each other there.  Anyway, I traded a one bedroom Marriott Summit Watch gold for a two-bedroom Trapp Family Lodge.  And, I rechecked.  It lists the unit as 16D.  I do not have time to look at the link , but I will check it out tomorrow.   Thanks for that info.  But, has anyone been there recently?  How does it compare with other 5 star resorts?  Any owners or recent visistors out there?


----------



## gailo (Aug 9, 2007)

I am also interested in info - we arrive 9/1
Traded for 2 Bedroom -Hoping for a unit with a view - suggestions?
I will also send feedback in 3 weeks


----------



## deh333 (Aug 9, 2007)

We own at TFL.  The timeshare units are called guest houses and are all non-lock-out 2 br/2ba units.  The Villas are a whole different ball of wax and are not traded thru II.  There are four units per building, A & B are upstairs.  C & D are downstairs.  Even numbered unit's balconies face a field and mountains.  Odd numbered units are across the road and have the same fabulous view.  The lower the unit #, the closer the unit is to the main lodge and the fitness center.  The exception are unit # 25 - 28.  These units are the furthest away from the action and all face the woods and mountains.

Being an owner, I am unsure how units are assigned.  However, the staff is friendly and I would imagine that they would do their best to accommodate any requests - based on availablility.

Search this thread for more information on Stowe and TFL.  Also, TUG members have access to the reviews section, that is always helpful.  It's a great investment of $15!

-Beth


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 9, 2007)

I called TFL to see if I could be changed to a second floor unit since in another post the Tugger said that it was noisy to be on the first floor.  They said that they are notified by II 2 weeks prior to the rental with the units that have been exchanged.  At that time I could call to see if the unit could be exchanged.  But, I have a feeling they would not exchange the unit.  I will certainly try, though.


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 9, 2007)

jo-jo,
I've been most successful in changing unit about a week ahead.  But you may be lucky and have quiet people above you, too.  It may not make much difference at all. Also, we'll miss you as we'll be there the week before you June 21 - 28. 

I may call them and ask where they'll put us, because there's no unit number on the confirmation at all!  Maybe we'll get a tent on the mountainside!


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry we'll miss each other.  Has anyone asked to convert the 2 twin beds into one king bed?  Is TFL able to accommodate that request?

Thank you all for the information you have provided.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 9, 2007)

jo-jo: That's easy. Push 'em together next to each other.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 10, 2007)

All the units are 2 BR. One with a queen size bed, the other w/2 twin beds.  There are 2 complete bathrooms.  The kitchens are small galley but completely equipped with microwave and dishwasher in addition to the usual stove, refrigerator, etc.  

The living rooms are very large.  Any more questions?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 10, 2007)

Is Trapp fixed weeks, floating weeks or points?


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you to owners JUDIE and Beth for helping out!  

I decided to call TFL and see why there's no unit number on my cc. At first when I told them my date of arrival next year, she thought it was because it was so far in advance.  But then she looked up my name and confirmed we are assigned to 12A.  So it's odd it's not on the certificate. 

I don't have any more questions now about TFL because that's 10 months away.  
So it's time to plan for this fall's adventure to Sedona! :whoopie:


----------



## deh333 (Aug 10, 2007)

LGinPA - you're welcome.  Let me know if you have any other questions.

e.bram - Trapp has both fixed and float weeks.

-Beth


----------



## KenK (Aug 10, 2007)

Some can trade into the Trap Villas via the RCI (Group) Registry Collection.  My uncle went on a sales tour before they were built (in the apple orchard just above the T/S units. 

They were being sold as longer than a week condos, maybe 1/4 or 1/2 shares, and the weeks were not in a series...ie....one or 2 weeks, then you had to leave...then another set of weeks & the same.  Think might have been changed since he heard about it.  Price for a 1/4 share pre construction might have been higher than some properties he was looking at with full year round ownership.  

They did have W/D in units, and they did lock out.

http://www.theregistrycollection.com/registry_portfolio/mountain/villas_at_trapp_family_lodge/


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 11, 2007)

e.bram  -
Good thinking, but I wondered if they would provide a  foam-rubber mattress pad that would cover both beds, and would they provide bedding for a king-sized bed.  After 35 years of marriage, we still like to snuggle. :whoopie:


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 12, 2007)

JoJo.  -- we have a first floor unit and have never had any trouble with the people above -- 5-6 times.  The floors are very solid since the heating units are in them.  

About the foam pad, it would be worth it to call and ask, but since there are no king size beds in the guest houses, I don't think they even have king size sheets available.  The guest house housekeeping is totally separate from the lodge.


----------



## Kola (Aug 12, 2007)

Judie25

Do you mind telling me what were 2007 maintenance fees and taxes at the Trapp Family Lodge ?

Mike


----------



## gailo (Aug 12, 2007)

As I said we leave in a little over 2 weeks now.
Has anyone gone over to Canada from Stowe - is there anything special if you do?
What favorite Vermont towns nearby?


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 12, 2007)

The maintenance fees for 2007 were $634.00.  Of the 3 timeshares we own, Trapp does the best job of reporting what was spent and where it was spent.  We get a detailed budget beforehand and an audited financial statement after the close of the year.  

TO JOJO:

It sounds like you are going with another couple.  Since there is a free mid-week linen exchange, why doesn't one couple take the master bedroom from Saturday to Tuesday, and the other couple take it Wednesday through Friday?


----------



## gailo (Aug 12, 2007)

Is the master bedroom alot larger than the two twin bedroom?
Are the bathrooms the same or does one have a whirlpool tub?
We are also traveling with another couple but I think I might like the two twins better than a queen if they are not that different.
Thanks for help


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 12, 2007)

Judie - Thanks for all your suggestions.  We will be going with our two sons and their wives.  I am thinking of just bringing a foam rubber mattress topper and king-sized sheets for the twin room.  Is there a floor plan on the web that we can see to  understand the layout of the unit?

Again, thanks for all your help.

Joanne


----------



## deh333 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gailo,

The master bedroom has a bathroom and a small dressing area/closet in the en-suite.  The master also has a comfortable reading chair, a dresser, two side-tables with lamps and one alarm clock in it.

The twin bedded room has a bench, built-in dresser and closet, as well as a small table with a lamp and alarm clock on it.  The table is located between the beds.  The second bath is conveniently located across the hall.

Neither bath has a whirlpool.  The master is approx. 30% larger than the 2nd bath.

-Beth


----------

